# Bore hole



## casa1970

Hi does anyone know a cost of digging a bore hole


----------



## canoeman

Depends on how far down water table is, last I heard around €30 a metre, then you have pump from €800, electricity 3 phase, plus permission reguired and a yearly licence.


----------



## travelling-man

Canoeman has it about right. I've just been quoted E25 per meter + EVA by a company in Tabua. 

I'm not sure if I translated the next bit correctly but it seems to say they only charge you for the first 100 metres maximum and the quote guarantees 15000 litres diarios. (Thing that means daily?)

Pump etc is extra and depends on size etc but they say a maximum of E1500.


----------



## canoeman

Very unusual to only be charged for first 100 mtrs, and to make a guarantee of supply, they won't know that till they hit water, maybe check translation (diarios is daily) .

Normal procedure company sends a water diviner who finds water and an estimate of depth, surprisingly accurately, supplies a quote, normally a clause that says no water and also for an *independent third party* to check and confirm water pressure is sufficient, insufficient pressure, no water, no payment.
Equally might be a clause that says if they find water you pay for depth drilled, which might be more than estimated. 
You should have someone on hand checking drilled depth

Get independent quotes for pump and electrical work.

Water should be analysed after silt etc settled (local blood analysis clinics also do water) 

You must get a Licence from Camra before work commences


----------



## travelling-man

We're not buying the house the price was for now but FWIW, it was right beside the River Alva so I'd have thought that was why they guaranteed finding water within 100 m.


----------



## The Patriot

Hi there travelling-man,
We have to dig a new borehole as our old one seems to have collapsed, have you by any chance got the contact details of the company that gave you the best quote.

Many thanks and kind regards

Gonzalo


----------



## The Patriot

*Borehole cost*

Hi there all, 

Can any of you guys recommend a company that digs boreholes.
We have had an estimate and it came out over 6000 euros.

Our borehole was cleaned but it has possibly collapsed due to being an old metal liner that's about 20 years old.
The new pump keeps stopping as there is sand in the water that is seizing it up and tripping the fuse board, the pump is at about 116 meters deep. the borehole total depth is a bout 140 meters.

I think we need to dig a new borehole.

We are near Tomar close to Ourem/Santarem

I am hoping to get a cheaper quote if possible.

Thanks all


----------



## canoeman

Can't they line existing? a new bore hole would reguire a new permission and it might be refused


----------



## The Patriot

*Borehole*

Hi Canoeman,

We thought about that, but the bore is a bout six inches in diameter and the pump is four inches, so it wont leave much room to put in a liner I think.
Any other ideas would be very welcome.


----------

